# A big tricycle score!!



## mrflagman (Sep 27, 2010)

*A big tricycle score!! Pic heavy*

I picked up this load Sunday. I got them from Elmer's Toy Museum in Fountain City,Wi. These are extras he has decided to sell. Called and asked if I was interested. Yes I was. He has many more, I ran out of $$$$.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 28, 2010)

All I can say is...WOWEE!!! You hit the jackpot alright!

Dave


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 28, 2010)

The one with the checkered seat is cool. What kind is it?


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 28, 2010)

Monark52 said:


> The one with the checkered seat is cool. What kind is it?




I'm not sure what kind it is. The headbadge is gone and at this point haven't for any other markings. It is one of my favorites. I think it is also supposed to have a light on the front fender.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm guessing the one with checkered seat is either a Midwest or MTD. Not sure what year Midwest changed their name to MTD, but they continued to make trikes in the MTD era.

My second guess would be an Evans, only because they also made a black/white seat cover pattern looking like zebra stripes.

Dave


----------

